# Spacers on top of stem



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

My road rig is the Specialized Allez with carbon fork/alloy steerer in my signature. Now that I have added my cyclocross bike to the stable, I am going to experiment with different stem positions.

I dropoed the angle to -16 and moved 2 small spacers above the stem today. I rode around the block and liked the feel. I have been reading sone posts on concerns regarding Specialized bikes and spacers above the stem. It is my understanding that in the short term the spacers above will be fine because of the alloy steerer. Is this correct? What is the problem m with leaving the spacers there instead of cutting? I prefer to leave the most flexibility possible.


----------



## TheSlug74 (Aug 20, 2012)

gte105u said:


> My road rig is the Specialized Allez with carbon fork/alloy steerer in my signature. Now that I have added my cyclocross bike to the stable, I am going to experiment with different stem positions.
> 
> I dropoed the angle to -16 and moved 2 small spacers above the stem today. I rode around the block and liked the feel. I have been reading sone posts on concerns regarding Specialized bikes and spacers above the stem. It is my understanding that in the short term the spacers above will be fine because of the alloy steerer. Is this correct? What is the problem m with leaving the spacers there instead of cutting? I prefer to leave the most flexibility possible.


I recently bought a Wilier Iozard XP and spent half my day in the joint getting fitted. What the fitter did was remove one of the spacers from below and put in on top. Reason (as I understand it) was to drop me into a more racey position and also line up my elbows with knees etc. 

He assured me it was a common practice and would create no issues with the bike going forward, hence I agreed.

I am by no means an expert, and it may have been total bull$hit, but it sounded logical to me.....

Maybe someone else can add their thoughts here.....

Cheers,
TheSlug74


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gte105u said:


> My road rig is the Specialized Allez with carbon fork/alloy steerer in my signature. Now that I have added my cyclocross bike to the stable, I am going to experiment with different stem positions.
> 
> I dropoed the angle to -16 and moved 2 small spacers above the stem today. I rode around the block and liked the feel. I have been reading sone posts on concerns regarding Specialized bikes and spacers above the stem. It is my understanding that in the short term the spacers above will be fine because of the alloy steerer. Is this correct? What is the problem m with leaving the spacers there instead of cutting? I prefer to leave the most flexibility possible.


You're correct on both counts.. Specialized full CF forks use a different type of compression device (48mm long expander plug) which, because of it's design/ placement, means that no spacers should be placed above the stem. 

Conversely, CF forks with alu steerers use a starnut (or similar) compression plug which sits further down the steerer, so spacers can be used above the stem. I'd keep it minimal, though (5-10mm's).

With alu steerers, there is no problem leaving that configuration 'as is', long term. The advantage being that (generally speaking) longer steerers help resale.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

with an alloy steerer tube you have don't have any worries. you can run it any way you want.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TheSlug74 said:


> I recently bought a Wilier Iozard XP and spent half my day in the joint getting fitted. What the fitter did was remove one of the spacers from below and put in on top. Reason (as I understand it) was to drop me into a more racey position and also line up my elbows with knees etc.
> 
> He assured me it was a common practice and would create no issues with the bike going forward, hence I agreed.
> 
> ...


Based on design/ configuration, (fork) manufacturers recommendations vary. So while this may be acceptable for Wilier Iozard's, I wouldn't assume it's correct for other Wilier models or brands.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Spacers above the stem is okay, except in bike porn.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the response guys. I knew it is in general common but also knew Specialized bikes were a little different with the adjustable stem. I am running 2 spacers at 10 mm total right now. I probably won't go lowere but will adjust from there.


----------



## Haagis58 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am new to RBR so I apologize if this question is not in the correct spot, but when do you know when you may need spacers? I am starting to build my first road bike and am trying to do as much as possible by myself (and with the help of Mr. Zinn and RBR).


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Spacers are needed to cover the area below and above the head tube along the steerer. You do not want any exposed steerer, just won't work. So you put spacers above the fork to get the head tube to the right height to for a good fit. Too few spacers below and you are too low. Too many you are high. Also handling will be effected. Once you have the right number of spacers below, the steerer will be cut to fit. One option is to cut it so the steerer is just below the stem level so the headset sits flush. If you want some flexibility in adjusting later you can leave the steerer longer and put some spacers above the stem as well. How many spacers you need will depend on a lot of factors. To be honest you probably should get some help on.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Haagis58 said:


> I am new to RBR so I apologize if this question is not in the correct spot, but when do you know when you may need spacers? I am starting to build my first road bike and am trying to do as much as possible by myself (and with the help of Mr. Zinn and RBR).


You know you need to add spacers when you suffer fit issues because your saddle to bar drop is excessive. Usually, soreness occuring during or after rides - particularly in the lower back and/or neck.

If you're building from the frame up, my advice is to first get the fork manufacturers recommendations on the max number of spacers allowed and cut the steerer to accommodate that amount - or have your LBS do it. The point being, you can always _lower_ your bars, but once you cut the steerer, you dictate how many spacers you can run and your only recourse is to experiment with stem angles.

Along with getting the fork manufacturers recommendations for max spacers, also get their recommendations for positioning spacers atop the stem. Depending on fork construction and headset design, some recommend against any spacers above the stem. Alu fork steerers generally allow for more flexibility.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

gte105u said:


> So you put spacers above the fork to get the head tube to the right height to for a good fit. Too few spacers below and you are too low.


You have a terminology problem here. The head tube is part of the bike frame and you don't/can't use spacers to change the frame. Perhaps you meant that you use spacers to get the STEM to the right height.


----------

